# Kernel can't turn on TUN/TAP device driver suppor

## txykumat

No matter how many time I reinstall gentoo, or turn it off then turn it back on (TUN/TAP device driver suppor), I get an error saying

```
tux openvpn # /etc/init.d/openvpn start

 * Starting openvpn ...

 * TUN/TAP support is not available in this kernel

 * ERROR: openvpn failed to start
```

I am all out of energy and idea so I am turning to you guys. Please suggests any file/output that is going to help me diagnose my problem. I tried to load it as module but module did not load at all.[/code]

----------

## NeddySeagoon

txykumat,

First, are you running the kernel you think you are?

```
Linux NeddySeagoon_Static 3.18.0-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Dec 20 13:52:25 GMT 2014 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

The date and time in the uname -a output is the build date and time of the running kernel, in my case,  Sat Dec 20 13:52:25 GMT 2014.

Is is the version you expect ?

Here, its 3.18.0-gentoo 

Not running the kernel you think you are can be caused by failing to mount /boot, so the kernel in installed in the wrong place.

Or maybe not updating the /usr/src/linux symlink.

Perhaps not updatitg your boot loader to use a new kernel?

Tell us how you configure, build and install your kernel.

Tell us the boot loader you use.

----------

## txykumat

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> txykumat,
> 
> First, are you running the kernel you think you are?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

When I do uname -a it shows date from yesterday and it isn't correct. So all the changes I made to kernel is not reflected... Mine i 3.17.7-gentoo. I never updated symlink for /usr/src/linux but it is pointed to the 3.17.7-gentoo kernel. I go into /usr/src/linux then do make menucofig. I turn on anything that says tunneling. Then make && make modules_config, then make install. How I boot is using my Linux Mint Grub menu. I cannot get UEFI to work  so I go into Linux Mint and do grub-update to  have it fiind gentoo installation.  /boot is  not on separate partition and it is all on one partition /dev/sda6

/dev/sda1 recovery partition

/dev/sda2 UEFI partition

/dev/sda3 MS reserved partition

/dev/sda4 Windows 8.1

/dev/sda5 Linux Mint with /sda2 as boot vfat partition

/dev/sda6 Gentoo with all in /

Thank you in  advance.

PS

Everytime I rebuild kernel I go into   Linux Mint and do grub-update just in case.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

txykumat,

One of two things is happeneng.

Either the boot loadier is not picking up your new kernel, or the new kernel is being installed in the wrong place.

Maybe both?

Your method looks correct.

If you use  *txykumat wrote:*   

> /dev/sda5 Linux Mint with /sda2 as boot vfat partition

  why do you not also use /sda2 as boot for Gentoo too?

How does Mint find Gentoos kernel in /sda6/boot?

In a multiboot environment I woild not use make_install at all as it does not provide enough information.

i would put all my boot files for all distros into  /dev/sda2 by mounting that as boot in all of the installs.

Then manage the contents by hand.by naming the kernel file from the end of the output of make modules_install.

I don't use EFI or Grub2 yet but multiple /boot locations and only a single boot loader makes my head hurt.

Look in /boot on Gentoo and in /sda2 and see if you have Gentoo kernels in both locations.

The file dates will be informative.

----------

